# Newbe with last minute timeshare offer



## pwchuck (Dec 16, 2013)

can't seem to understand how to post last minute timeshare duh?


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 16, 2013)

If you own a reservation that you are trying to rent out, go to the rentals offered forum, read the rules, and post your unit.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------

